# Cedar Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a cedar bowl I made from some cedar I aquired about 2 yrs ago. It has been in log form until last Saturday. The cedar log was 15 1/2" in diameter. I tried a different bowl design for me. It was pretty dry but have a crack or two in it on one of the knots. Had some wild color. Finished with Antique Oil. It is 9 1/2" X 3". This thing has some wild color to it. I have I think 4 more blanks from this log.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bernie- beautiful bowl for sure!! I got into turning just this past summer and all I have turned is red cedar. A friend of mine's neighbor had 7 or so cedar trees he wanted to get rid of. We cut them down and now I have about 6 lifetimes of cedar to my avail. Here's just a couple of my first turnings:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie that is beautiful. When you make a bowl like this I am guessing you have a stub in your chuck that is parted off after? I have a maple blank that I want to try; I have to glue a piece of pine to it with paper in between it and the plate for my cheapy lathe.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great looking work you guys!! Cedar has always been one of my favorite woods. Beautiful contrast of color within the same piece. I don't think it gets the recognition it deserves.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

Mark those are some good looking turnings. I do love turning cedar and it also makes the shop smell really good.:lol:

Bill I love turning cedar. It just turns nicely and finishes really well. 

Mike what I do on my bowls is on one side of the blank that will be the bowl opening I use a faceplate. I turn the outside to the shape I want and also turn a tenon on the bottom for the chuck to hold. I then reverse it with the tenon in the chuck and hollow out the bowl. When I am satisfied with the thickness of the walls I sand to probably 320 to 400 grit. I unscrew the chuck with the bowl still in it and put it on a adapter in my tailstock. I put on my vacuum chuck, turn on the vacuum and bring the bowl up with the tailstock so it is perfectly centered and when the vacuum takes hold I release the chuck and finish the bottom including sanding. Bowl is done and finish is applied.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Here is a cedar bowl I made from some cedar I aquired about 2 yrs ago. It has been in log form until last Saturday. The cedar log was 15 1/2" in diameter. I tried a different bowl design for me. It was pretty dry but have a crack or two in it on one of the knots. Had some wild color. Finished with Antique Oil. It is 9 1/2" X 3". This thing has some wild color to it. I have I think 4 more blanks from this log.


WOW, I love the shape and the wood, together they become a real work of art Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Harry.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Bernie you never cease to impress with your work, such perfect craftsmanship on all of your projects. You sir have an amazing talent!

Also Mark, thanks a lot for sharing your projects, I just finished checking out your submissions to the contest and from what I can see in there and above there is no limit to your skills. It's a privilege to have another gifted woodworker on our community


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Keep the projects coming those are just stunning.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark and Jerry thanks. I try to make improvements with every piece I turn. The big things and the little things.

Mark keep your turnings coming.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mark said:


> Also Mark, thanks a lot for sharing your projects, I just finished checking out your submissions to the contest and from what I can see in there and above there is no limit to your skills. It's a privilege to have another gifted woodworker on our community


Mark- thanks for the kind words. I'm just a schmuck that putters around in my spare time. Glad to be in the Forum. Being a member of a Firearms Forum for a few years I can appreciate the vast talents and sea of knowledge one can tap from you experts.

Here's a few other cedar turning I have made lately:

Cedar platters:










Bowls and candle holders:


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

Bernie & Mark,

Nice looking turnings. The smell of the cedar has to be GREAT in the shop.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Tom. The shop does smell good after turning cedar for sure.


----------

